# What was the most beautiful thing you ever saw?



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 15, 2014)

In my wild 20s I went on walk-about hiking down the California coastline. One morning south of San Francisco I was navigating through some kind of jogging trail along some body of water (it was dark and I was kinda lost waiting for dawn to get my bearings.) Finding a picnic table I sat and waited as the sky began to brighten and I realized I must be close to the coast as coastal hills were visible. As dawn broke I could see the fog rolling in and down the hills giving the appearence of a time-lapse photo of a waterfall. But with fog. Could perceive the motion of it rolling up and over the peak and falling slowly down the slope. Was amazingly beautiful.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 15, 2014)

My beautiful, healthy baby girl.

Especially since I was pickled the first trimester.


----------



## SayMyName (Feb 15, 2014)

1. The birth of my daughters. 
2. The whole of the Sea of Galilee from the top of Mount Arbel after walking all the way from Nazareth last February tracing the steps Jesus took in the New Testament.
3. The Indian Ocean from Quiet Beach, where they filmed much of the beginning of the movie _Life of Pi_.
4. The space shuttle launching into outer space.
5. Mother Teresa when she was still alive and at work.
6. One solitary can of warm beer at a truck stop after crossing the desert.
7. My partner the first time I saw her on that sunny morning on the top of Masada in the Sinai desert.
8. That one medevac helicopter so many years ago.
9. Pizza Hut after two weeks without much food and water because of a hurricane, and it was the first place back in business once we could get out with our car.
10. The view of the whole of the northern mesa of Spain from Cruz Militar, the highest point in the pilgrimage of the Camino de Santiago del Compestela, after walking 600 miles.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2014)

The Giants beating the undefeated Patriots


----------



## Mertex (Feb 15, 2014)

I can't decide between:

Niagara Falls
The Grand Canyon
Sequoia Natural Forest
Christmas Farm Inn, in Jackson NH around Christmas


They all take your breath away.....


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 15, 2014)

The Grand Canyon

I would also like to add the BWCA (Boundary Waters Canoe Area) in Nothern MN

Both of the above are stunning.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 15, 2014)

My second marriage was breaking up and one Sunday, I just didn't want to be in the same room with him so I went out to see a collection of El Greco paintings that had been touring and just happened to be in my town.

It took me completely away from everything and made me feel I was in the presence of such perfection.  It truly seemed like God.






More:

El Greco paintings

I also loved the hills of New Hampshire in the Fall colors.  Beautiful.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 15, 2014)

In nature, it would be a toss up between going on an Alaskan cruise and being up close to a calving glacier, and the breathtaking scenery on my visit to Kauai.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2p1kcAB-Y00]Alaska Glacier Calving - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't think I have seen it yet, I have saw many beautiful things...sunset beaches, Tennessee Mountains at sunrise, waterfalls . etc. etc.
And then I could say the most beautiful thing was my two children when they were born, or my wife's face when she first saw our daughter (firstborn)
 But I know what the most beautiful thing will be...when my first grandchild is born, for I will be old enough to truly appreciate the moment.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 16, 2014)

A Midwestern winter sunset while tripping my balls off.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 16, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I don't think I have seen it yet, I have saw many beautiful things...sunset beaches, Tennessee Mountains at sunrise, waterfalls . etc. etc.
> And then I could say the most beautiful thing was my two children when they were born, or my wife's face when she first saw our daughter (firstborn)
> But I know what the most beautiful thing will be...when my first grandchild is born, for I will be old enough to truly appreciate the moment.



I was there for the birth of the first two grandchildren. I remember when my grandson was born (one day shy of thirteen months before his sister) ... it seemed like he was delivered and was sort of 'spun off' to his mom. Almost like the instant he was born, he was in her arms. And I was SO happy because he had his dad's chin!! lol! I was like "YAY! He has Joel's chin!" Not that my daughter doesn't have a lovely chin, but I've always liked cleft chins (provided they weren't too deep.)

Grandbabies are just the best.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Feb 16, 2014)

Biltmore Estate
Niagara Falls
Grand Canyon
Notre Dame Cathedral
Miracle on Ice
The sea life while SCUBA diving in Bonaire
The sunset during the solar eclipse, in the spring of 2012


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 16, 2014)

The first time I held my oldest granddaughter in my arms.

Never, ever have I seen anything so precious.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 16, 2014)

35 thousand dollars in cash....


----------



## Bill Angel (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## HelenaHandbag (Feb 16, 2014)

Almost forgot

QE II


----------



## Sherry (Feb 16, 2014)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Biltmore Estate
> Niagara Falls
> Grand Canyon
> Notre Dame Cathedral
> ...



I especially love Biltmore at Christmas...just breathtaking.


----------



## westwall (Feb 16, 2014)

My daughter, when she was born.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 16, 2014)

My wife irregardless of what she chooses to wear........

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

LOL


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 16, 2014)

My colonoscopy  film.


----------



## williepete (Feb 16, 2014)

*Early in my life:  *
When I was 12 or so, I was in the woods behind our house in Atlanta. It was Spring. I was sitting against a tree watching a mother wren coaxing her two fledglings to fly from a nest 5 feet away to the branch where she perched. The chicks wouldn't budge. Momma got louder and more urgent. The chicks worked their way out on a branch and leaned forward and flapped their wings but showed no signs of flying.   

As a budding young aviator myself, I could feel the excitement coupled with danger the young chicks were feeling. I had yet to fly myself but wanted to badly. Now, I was witnessing first hand the physical risk and danger in taking that first leap. These two little chicks must fly or fail. I was rooting for them. 

The mother was getting irritated. To my human ears, her chirps sounded just like, "Get over here. Don't make me come over there". The tone was unmistakable.

I glanced back at the two chicks. They had been quivering, chirping nervously and flapping their wings. Then, one of them stopped quivering. It became motionless and calm. I was breathless. It bent slightly at the knees, pointed its beak, pushed off the branch...and fell. After a foot or so it rapidly gained airspeed. It spread it's wings and flapped frantically and awkwardly toward its mother. 

It made the short flight to its mother's branch and ploughed into it with what could only be called a controlled crash. Mother calmed a bit and the chick, now a full fledged bird started screaming hysterically. 

After the commotion died down, the mother wren looked back to the other chick. The other chick stopped quivering too. Steeling itself, it bent its knees, leaned over into eternity and took the plunge. After another short flight and horrible landing, the mother wren was reunited with her brood.

Wow, I thought. So that's what it's going to be like. 






*Today:* 
When I hear my wife laugh--which is often. When I see her smile. When I know she's happy. 
My heart takes that exciting flight from one branch to another. And it never gets old.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 18, 2014)

Too many beautiful things to count.  If I picked one, I would be shortchanging the others.


----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2014)

Especially early on a foggy morning






Muir Woods


----------



## chikenwing (Feb 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> My beautiful, healthy baby girl.
> 
> Especially since I was pickled the first trimester.



All three of our kids


----------



## PixieStix (Feb 18, 2014)

There is a lot of beauty these eyes have seen, but what my heart has seen is beyond compare.

My Son is the most beautiful thing my heart has ever seen! 

Just the other night, there was a full moon reflecting on the snow. It was so beautiful, it looked as if God sprinkled diamond dust all over the snow. It was mesmerizing. It actually looked like one of those sparkly Christmas cards


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## koshergrl (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## koshergrl (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## R.D. (Feb 18, 2014)

The look on my husbands face at the birth of all three children.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## chikenwing (Feb 18, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I don't think I have seen it yet, I have saw many beautiful things...sunset beaches, Tennessee Mountains at sunrise, waterfalls . etc. etc.
> And then I could say the most beautiful thing was my two children when they were born, or my wife's face when she first saw our daughter (firstborn)
> But I know what the most beautiful thing will be...when my first grandchild is born, for I will be old enough to truly appreciate the moment.



Grand kids kick it up several more notches!! You are in for a treat beyond your imagination.


----------



## chikenwing (Feb 18, 2014)

As far as the world,standing at the very peak of Nroth Star peak,at Hosier pass Co. in Jan. The top of the world! The grand Cannon is right up there,so are the Carolina beaches,as a full moon come up over the waves,there are just to many!!


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 18, 2014)

Our son : ))  

My parents when they looked at him : ))


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 18, 2014)

Watching my first child being born.


----------



## BobPlumb (Feb 18, 2014)

Jenny!

[ame=http://youtu.be/tvKzyYy6qvY]Forrest Gump (1/9) Movie CLIP - Peas and Carrots (1994) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 18, 2014)

My wife's smile.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 23, 2014)

Michelangelo's Pieta


----------

